# Whats in a name ?



## SARAHPMAN (30 May 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there could help me. My partner is starting up his own business (hopefully) in the coming months and we have been trying to come up with a name. 

everything i come up with has its critics, but none of these critics have their own ideas. 

does anybody know if anyone who would help with the nameing. 
or even point us in the right direction. 

thanks 

Sarah


----------



## ACA (30 May 2007)

A play on words is sometimes eye-catching. It's difficult to offer constructive advice without knowing what type of business you are starting.


----------



## SARAHPMAN (30 May 2007)

its a small carpentry business. doing things like fitting floors hanging doors. also fitting kitchens and makking custom storage cabinets etc.. 

a bit of everything really. 

though he wants the name to be flexible enough if he decides to expand the business into larger renovations etc... 

i firstly thought he should keep it very simple 
all the names had the word carpentry in it.
e.g c.m carpentry or something like that. 

but this had a negative reaction from people sayin it didn't sound high end with carpentry in it. and wasn't flexable enough for expansion to a larger company. 

the second lot of names had 'renovation' in it but people thought this word would make you think of jobs like knocking walls and extensions etc.. not the smaller jobs. 

my head is wrecked at this stage.


----------



## ACA (30 May 2007)

Something simple.....like Woodworks?


----------



## runner (30 May 2007)

Something generic that does not tie the business down to a single function...
Such as CM Designs or CM Disign & Build etc


----------



## efm (30 May 2007)

Never mind the name - what will generate further business is good quality work at a fair price backed up with service with a smile; names are largely irrelevant unless selling into the FMCG or retail markets.

e.g.: "Smurfit Corrugated Ireland" is not a very catchy name but it's a very successful company!


----------



## ubiquitous (30 May 2007)

SARAHPMAN said:


> its a small carpentry business....
> 
> but this had a negative reaction from people sayin it didn't sound high end with carpentry in it. and wasn't flexible enough for expansion to a larger company.



Why aim for a "high end" name so? You are running the risk of confusing people. Personally I would opt for Joe Bloggs Carpenter. You can adapt this later on if his business diversifies.

Frankly, if I were in his position, the business name would be the last thing I would worry about at this stage.


----------



## RedStix (30 May 2007)

> Personally I would opt for Joe Bloggs Carpenter.


 
I Agree. I think its very important for people to specify in their company name what the business does. It means that on first glance of your company name, people know immediately what you do. Using generic words like design etc could refer to any other number of industries and possibly wouldn't guarantee as much work.


----------



## dble8 (30 May 2007)

open the classifieds and golden pages and see what others are calling their companies then go from there.


----------



## therave (30 May 2007)

con the carpenter..
like bob the builder or pat the plumber


----------



## aircobra19 (30 May 2007)

Keep it generic. Most likely any where you use the name, on a sign, in a advert etc. It will be accompanied by some further description of what you do. 

SarahPMan LTD
Carpentery Services

SarahPMan LTD
Design & Renovation

SPM Carpentery 

Etc. 

 I wouldn't worry too much about it TBH.


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

I'm with aircobra on this one.


----------



## woods (30 May 2007)

Something starting with an A so that if someone is checking the phone book they will get to you first.


----------



## aircobra19 (30 May 2007)

I don't get that. Do you generally look up services by starting at A and finding the first one?


----------



## woods (30 May 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> I don't get that. Do you generally look up services by starting at A and finding the first one?


That is the way they list them in The Golden Pages and that is where most people look if they need a service.


----------



## NHG (30 May 2007)

Or Z - I usually start at the bottom.... odd or what!


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

That only really applies to the Golden pages and even then its not the best way to name your company.


----------



## ang1170 (30 May 2007)

Why don't you use Google for some inspiration:

=

You're not alone by the way: I've gone through this twice at this stage, and both times it took a crazy amount of time and effort relative to the ultimate importance of the name.

Keep in mind if you need or plan to have an online presence to check an appropriate .ie or .com name is available.


----------



## 911 (30 May 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Keep it generic. Most likely any where you use the name, on a sign, in a advert etc. It will be accompanied by some further description of what you do.
> 
> SarahPMan LTD
> Carpentery Services
> ...


 

I agree..............if you have built up a good rep. then keep your name.


----------



## aircobra19 (30 May 2007)

woods said:


> That is the way they list them in The Golden Pages and that is where most people look if they need a service.



I wouldn't pick a service just because its at the top of the list.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 May 2007)

It is likely that the Golden Pages will be an important source of business and most people do read it in order, so a name beginning with A is good as long as it is not totallty contrived e.g. aaaaaaacarpenters. 



> open the classifieds and golden pages and see what others are calling their companies then go from there.


Why not check the Yellow Pages in London or New York for good ideas? 

I would avoid anything too clever. A lot of people don't understand clever plays on words. 

I also believe in a clear name: "askaboutmoney". 

"home carpentry" 
"Joseph the carpenter" - might be too clever. 
"clever carpentry" 
"Kitchens and Kabinets" 
"doors and floors"
"Kitchens and cabinets, Doors and Floors" 

Brendan


----------



## SARAHPMAN (31 May 2007)

thanks for all the help so far guys, you have given me allot of good ideas to think about and work off. 

thanks again

Sarah


----------



## A-Z Safety (31 May 2007)

I took a long time to come up with the name for my Company too, I really did, in the end I named it because of its position within the Golden Pages. Do you think much of the business will be generated from the Golden Pages? if so then maybe reconsider. 

Hope this helps

Kind regards


----------



## edenjohnny (31 May 2007)

wooden it be super, or wooden i do a good job, or woodart ,or go with the grain, or renewable products its endless


----------



## Crugers (31 May 2007)

edenjohnny said:


> wooden it be super, or wooden i do a good job, or woodart ,or go with the grain, or renewable products its endless


 
Stay away from "Wooden Work"


----------



## aircobra19 (31 May 2007)

Crugers said:


> Stay away from "Wooden Work"



What would have to be AAAAA Wooden Work.


----------



## z108 (31 May 2007)

Or you could name the business around whichever domain name is still available 


Wood that work or wooden't  it ?


----------



## PM1234 (31 May 2007)

Brendan said:


> I would avoid anything too clever. A lot of people don't understand clever plays on words.
> 
> I also believe in a clear name: "askaboutmoney".
> 
> ...


 
Not giving people much credit if they wouldn't get that. Actually for the few people who wouldn't 'get' it, it would probably work well as a solid name.


Agree with comment from other posters re names starting with 'A'. Friend of mine worked in a recruitment company and said they and most other recruitment agencies determine the company name by anything starting with 'A'. Have a look in the Golden Pages and you'll see what she meant.


----------



## Caveat (31 May 2007)

Heard of a good one - a guy who lays lino called Richard something

What was on the side of his van?  Lino Richie...


----------



## ubiquitous (1 Jun 2007)

Lets face it, a carpenter starting their own business will only prosper in the long run if they are able to get the vast majority of their work from construction contractors. Its fine to specialise on private work in the initial stages in order to keep food on the table but this area is much too fickle, time-consuming and price-competitive on which to build a long-term sustainable business unless the carpenter is extremely well-organised and disciplined. 

As such, advertising in the likes of the Golden Pages might be of marginal benefit, but I can't really see it being in any way important in the long run. As I've said earlier, a business name should be as  short & simple as possible - preferably including your own name, as ultimately your name is your reputation. 

Remember, there are plenty of guys out there who have ripped off people or otherwise dirtied their bibs in business and who have no choice but to hide their identities behind smart-sounding business names. Don't get lumped in with them.


----------



## aircobra19 (1 Jun 2007)

I'd have to agree with ubiquitous. My family used to be in the building trade and the major of work was via word of mouth or networking. Perhaps consumer work has more work from advertisment, but I'd like to see a break down to see if its really worth the expense. We used to advertise in the Golden Pages and I'd say 10% of work came that route.


----------



## Figment (2 Jun 2007)

Pick a name that tells a story. If business mainly comes from word of mouth 
then give the people spreading your name the tools to make it sound interesting.
We get a fantastic responce from clients for the business name "Spoiltchild Design" and its a great ice breaker when meeting for the first time.

Picking a generic name will work for you as it has many others. As will picking something to appear first in lists however should it not be your goal to stand out instead of fit in?

A good name with a story can cut down on your marketing costs.


----------

